# Oscars and other large Fish



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

My oscar Kevin is finally being moved into his new 70 gallon tomorrow.
He finally outgrew his 30 gallon and I'm so excited to be able to move him into a bigger tank! But oh man is it ever going to be hard work moving his canister filter and his huge butt into the living room and new tank though.

Does anyone else keep any large fish? Oscars, Bass, blue cats, red tail cats?
I'd love to hear what you have and how big they are.

My Kevin is about 10 inches atm and still growing.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No way, not me! I stick to the small guys!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I love big fishes! We've always kept oscars. They're cool! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Only experience with big fish is when my uncle caught some for dinner. They were always cat fish, maybe this is why I love cat fish (they are awesome looking, feel cool, and taste good, it's actually the only fish I'll eat. what more could you want in an animal?)

I don't have much experience with fish. My first fish were Silver Sharks/Baja Sharks/Fresh water Sharks (whatever you want to call them). had 3, 1 died not long after we got them and the other two lived for a year. Other then that just Minnows, Crawdads, and Plectos? (Picassomuses how ever you spell it).When I was little I shared my chicken nugget with gold fish....Gold fish don't like chicken nuggets by the way (they all died, but hey, I was 2 and I was learning how to share)


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I keep small fish aswell Caged, I haave four betas and many tetras in different tanks.
But nothing can compare to the personality of oscar fish they're like dogs in a tank.
They light up with they see you and beg for food and can learn tricks!

Really Muttly? 
Do you have one now and what color?

LOL Lightning Goldfish are vegetarians! Oh well I hope you didn't get to upset when they passed.
I had a pet Blue catfish but he got wayyy to big for me to keep those things grow HUGE FAST.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Jokerfest said:


> But nothing can compare to the personality of oscar fish they're like dogs in a tank.
> They light up with they see you and beg for food and can learn tricks!


I'd beg to differ! My dwarf puffer has an amazing personality and follows me all around the tank, begging for food. They are quite the characters. Larger puffers are often described as puppies in a tank.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I'd beg to differ! My dwarf puffer has an amazing personality and follows me all around the tank, begging for food. They are quite the characters. Larger puffers are often described as puppies in a tank.


Really? I always knew puffers were adorable as heck but didn't know they know their owners like oscars! 
Well that's neat I've never heard of another type of fish like that.
I just might have to get me one....


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

My brother in law keeps exotic fish. His biggest one is an arowana prob roughly 30 inches in length. 
He had to hire a crane to get his fish tank in their house - it's massive! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Most Cichlids will become to know their owners and do 'special' things for them. I had a Venustus (I just posted a pic in the fishkeeper's thread) when ever he wanted food he would swim in one fast circle. The first time I saw him do it, I gave him a treat, he immediately associated that behavior with a treat and he would do it almost every time he saw me, and if I didn't fall for it, he would almost pout, swim to the bottom of the tank and just chill and divert his eyes. 

I miss having fish, but they just don't fit in our lifestyle anymore.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Jokerfest said:


> LOL Lightning Goldfish are vegetarians! Oh well I hope you didn't get to upset when they passed.
> I had a pet Blue catfish but he got wayyy to big for me to keep those things grow HUGE FAST.


I was 2, I only know this because my parents told me (apparently I didn't know they died? I don't know)

I would love catfish, maybe I have an excuse for an aquaponics system.....I'll stop farm talk before it gets out of hand (if you don't know what I'm talking about, google it, it is a really interesting way to grow plants and fish without any waste)


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Jokerfest said:


> Really? I always knew puffers were adorable as heck but didn't know they know their owners like oscars!
> Well that's neat I've never heard of another type of fish like that.
> I just might have to get me one....


Absolutely! They are incredibly personable. Also, their eyes move independently which makes it that much more apparent when they are interacting with you.

Very fun fish to keep, but definitely a bit of a departure from standard tanks. They are pretty sensitive and most have special needs. Dwarf puffers are my favorite with Figure-8 puffers coming in at a close second.


----------

